# 2004 kodiak 450 service manual needed



## theduckslayer (Apr 23, 2011)

*2005 kodiak 450 IRS service manual needed*

05 kodiak 450 IRS service manual needed. No spark, need testing values of coil, stator, and CDI box.


----------

